# Wedges for a high handicapper



## bro4dhead (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi there

I am looking to buy some wedges and am looking for some suggestions for a high handicapper.

I have been digging around and have read Callaway x forged and cleveland cg16 are good. 

Does anyone else have any suggestions? Or are the above a good shout?

thanks for any help!

Ben


----------



## oakey22 (Nov 25, 2011)

pitching wedge?


----------



## bro4dhead (Nov 25, 2011)

sorry should have said - looking for lob wedges.


----------



## DaveM (Nov 25, 2011)

High handicaps and lob wedges. Often dont go together!!!


----------



## bro4dhead (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks dave...

i was reading this before:

http://www.golfdigest.com/golf-equipment/hot-list/2011-02/hot-list-wedges

and 

http://www.golfdigest.com/golf-equipment/hot-list/2010-02/hotlist_wedges

which both have recommendations for higher handicappers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2011)

Search for lob wedges on here and there is another divide in opinion between those that see no problem with high handicappers using one and those (me included) that think they are a liability and you are better off learning the basic skills with a 56 or 58 degree wedge. Once you are relatively proficient you can manufacture high soft shots by opening the face anyway


----------



## Basher (Nov 26, 2011)

High handicapper here.

I carry my stock pitching and sand wedge. As Homer quite rightly said, if I open the face I can lob the ball high to land softly which I have done to good effect on many occasions.
Like you, I have looked into buying more wedges (because the better players have a shed load in theirs) didn't bother though. Save your money and bag space to utilise a more productive club in your allotted 14.

Hope it makes sense. oo:


----------



## Jonny (Nov 26, 2011)

This is purely opinion...

Opinion: High handicappers should not be carrying lob wedges or even attempting lob shots.

Reason: They will usually attempt the grandstand shot to a dangerous pin and either leave it short in some hazard or another or thin it miles through the back. Either way they are usually taking four to get down from the original position at best. Take your medicine. Pitch to the fat part of the green (and away from the flag if that is the safe shot) and take a couple of putts. You'll score more consistently. Gain confidence. And enjoy it a lot more.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 26, 2011)

any wedge can be used by a high handicap, I am more comfortable using a 60 degree wedge than my driver 

each to their own of course, I used it out of bunkers and high flop shots to great effect. I only have a 52 and 56 deg now but am getting a new 60 degree next week as really miss it in my bag, am gonna drop my 2 hybrid as my 3 is easier to hit and not much distance difference so gaining rather than losing

my wedges of choice are nike sv tour, can be picked up cheapish. Cleveland CG range are great also


----------



## bro4dhead (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks for all the comments. Lots to think about...!


----------



## Mr_T (Nov 26, 2011)

G1BB0 said:



			any wedge can be used by a high handicap, I am more comfortable using a 60 degree wedge than my driver
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same as me, I actually have 2 lob wedges, one a 60 and the other a 64, get on with both well, and just chop and change whenever I feel like it, my chipping has improved dramatically since I took some tips given to me here on board, I'm now confident of getting up and down from inside 50 yards so in my opinion saying high handicappers do not get on well with lob wedges isn't true, what I will say is that in my opinion its not really what degrees loft you have its how much time you are prepared to put in practicing, after I was given some tips and watched some videos I practiced hard and often when I go to the range I use a whole bucket of balls for shots inside 100 yards, and I practice flop shots, so if you want a lob wedge go for it but be prepared to put in the practice


----------



## connor (Nov 27, 2011)

I used to try an use my wedge near greens and got fed up of thinning it. But it's now my go to club for green side bunkers get it out alot better than sandwedge


----------



## Junior (Nov 27, 2011)

You can get a decent G5, G10, Ping Zing LW fairly easily and there easy to hit.   I like my G5's, much easier to hit than the bladed  vokey / Clevelands / Mizuno's wedges.


----------

